# I was offered a maltese today



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I wanted to share with you my busy day :smheat: today is my husbands birthday and it was also the day to have Matilda groomed, so we thought while she was having her spa day we would go out looking at furniture, ended up buying a new sofa and chair. :chili: and then met our son for lunch,we had a nice day  we went to get Matilda from the groomers and the groomer came out from the back and said she needed to talk to me :w00t: I thought they injured my baby :bysmilie: instead she ask me if I would consider another maltese :huh: she then went on to share that they have been grooming this maltese for several years and last week the man who owned her passed away, his wife had passed three years before, the daughter took the baby to her house but doesn't want the baby girl. I ask what kind of a personality she has, the groomer said she is very genlte and loving :wub: and said when she was grooming Matilda she thought they would get along well together, I then ask how old she is, she is 8 and is the same size as Matilda but is over weight, I told her I would need to share all this with my husband who was in the car. I told her I would get back with her. I took Matilda to the car and my poor husband was crying, he was thinking of Muffy :smcry: I shared with him what the groomer had said and he said he would like to hear more  so we went in and talked more with the groomer. She called the lady who has the baby and gave her my phone number, I haven't heard back yet. The baby's name is Buttons. If she still has her I would like to go and meet her and also maybe bring her over for a few days to see how Matilda does with her, do you think that's a good thing to do or will it be harder on Buttons? I want the best for Buttons and wouldn't want her to be more stressed then she has to be. Need your thoughts, I called a friend of mine who has two maltese and she felt Buttons would be to old and we will only have a broken heart again. So advise please.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, Paula, this sounds very promising!!! And what a good feeling you can have that you can give this orphan a loving home. 

One time before I got Catcher I was offered a little male Maltese. I ended up bringing him to my house for the afternoon. I could tell after just a couple hours that it just wasn't going to work out. Kallie was so scared of him... she wouldn't leave my lap. We just didn't click... KWIM? 

So, maybe even taking her to your house for the afternoon might let you see if it is worth pursuing. Then maybe if it seems like it'll work after an afternoon, then give it a three-day trial. It doesn't have to be perfect after three days but you should be able to tell that things are on the right track.

I hope it works out...!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I think it is a good idea. Buttons may actually enjoy a playmate. I hope it works out for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Paula I think this is a sign! You have been wanting another one.... And 8 isn't that old, she's only middle age and could live a lot longer. If things work out with the trial and you're serious about her but worried, perhaps you could take her to the vet to be checked out and get some bloodwork done. I hope you hear from her soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm interested in who has a 8 year old baby, does yours like to go on walks and play


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It can often take more than a few hours for dogs to get used to
one another and become fast friends, so I wouldn't be too quick
to judge on that. Maybe you could visit the dog with yours 
everyday for a week to see if they decide they like spending time
together.......that is if it isn't love at first sight.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, how sweet! I really hope Matilda gets along with Buttons!

My friend has a nine-year-old Yorkie, and the little guy is a nutcase, LOL. I call him ADHD dog; he's quite the active little fellow.  

I hope this work out for you!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Oooohhhhh Paula do try her out. You never know it could be a sign. You wanted another one........then coming out and hubby crying?! Give it a go. :aktion033:


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Paula, I wonder if this was meant to be?! I got Charlie as you know when he was 10 and once we fixed all his health problems he was game for anything. He loved walks and playing. No-one would have ever known he was "old" let alone sick. He accompanied us everywhere, by car and plane and spent whole days trucking around sightseeing. He was also an "orphan" and I think that's why he was very bonded with me. I say give it a go. Muffy may have sent Buttons because he knows you would be "heaven sent" for her.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jul 28 2008, 08:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612583


> I'm interested in who has a 8 year old baby, does yours like to go on walks and play[/B]


Casper, my previous Malt, lived to be 14 1/2 years old. He was VERY playful his entire life! In fact, it was very sad that about 6 months to a year before his death (heart problems) that I had to take his favorite squeaky toy away from him because he still wanted to run and play, but it caused him to cough and sometimes pass out. He absolutely never lost that puppy-play-attitude. At the end he was deaf and not physically fit to run, but he sure did want to! And he was neutered at about 5 years of age so this didn't change his energy or playful level either.

Good luck with your decision. I would have Buttons checked out by a vet first, but I hope it all works out! 

Cyndi


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I also think you should try to see if Buttons wishes to join your family. What a wonderful groomer you must have to have thought of you.

God bless.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

My 16 yr. old cocker is still like a puppy (on good days) - it is hard for me to remember her at 8 yrs. old - but she is very spunky and likes to run circles around me now (especially if food is involved).
Grace is 5 yrs old and she plays like a puppy some days - very funny! she gets right in there w/the boys and gives them what for.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Paula--what a great story!! I think you should move forward with it and I think things will become more and more clear as time goes on. I'll be thinking of you! :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

It won't hurt to see how Matilda and Buttons get along.  Let us know how their playdate goes. I would also have Buttons checked out by your Vet before you make your decision.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Another vote in favor of giving it a try. It might be great for both of them, and for you and hubby!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my mom's yorkie is 9 and she is more playful than my malts....it depends on the dog they may become best friends. def worth a try. but i would give it at least a week


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

This seems like it might just be one of those "meant to be" situations. I absoultely feel you should follow up with your palans and see how it goes. Follow your heart!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I absolutely do not think 8 is too old. This just seems like one of those "meant to be" moments. I know that everyone else has already said that, and knowing how you have begun thinking of adding another, I say go for it. Talking with Buttons current caretaker, and hopefully meeting with her, will let you know how you are feeling.

Along with getting Buttons checked by your vet, I also think that I would ask for a copy of her vet records. This would be helpful to know how healthy/unhealthy she has been up to this point.

Please know that I am going to be praying for you, your husband, your family, Buttons, and her caretaker. This is a difficult situation, but maybe the perfect thing not only for you and hubby, but for the daughter who for whatever reason doesn't want to keep Buttons. Please keep us posted! I think that if it is meant to be, it will!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I really believe some things happen for a reason and maybe this is one of those things. I really hope she gets in touch with you and this works out. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I vote yes! I am a strong believer that God gives us the things we need. When opportunities, or puppies, fall in your lap, you have to take them. If Buttons and Matilda get along, I think you should definitely adopt her. Heck, I think even if they don't get along right at first, things can definitely work out over time. 

I'm not a super religious person, but I believe that God knows what's best for us and will often send us what we need when we don't even know it yet. 

Josie says: And if that doesn't work put her in a box and send her to my house! Here's my address: 1st floor apartment, by the tree, at the end of the sidewalk.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

Please keep us posted. No matter what happens I think Muffy but be trying to give her Daddy the gift of love whether it is Buttons or just telling him she is ok. That it is ok to love another fluff butt because she knows she will always have a special place in Daddy's heart. Strength be with you during this hard choice.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I haven't heard from the lady :huh: but maybe she will call tomorrow. :yes: We really want Matilda and Buttons to meet, I am taking your advice. You will be the first to know if I get that phone call


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I firmly the believe the pets we are meant to have somehow find us. I would definitely pursue it if I were you. 

Keep us posted!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I would give it a shot too, it's worth a try! And the poor furbaby would have a nice, loving home and Matilda would get a new big sister! And you know, the only thing better than one malt is two


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

8 is a baby . I hope you get her , Matilda needs a new sibling  . Sarah


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww thats so exciting.

I do hope all goes well and you end up keeping the little darling.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh I hope you get a call!!! I also believe things happen for a reason and this sounds like "someone" is looking out for Buttons.
It is always best to introduce dogs outside. Do you have a fenced in yard where they could run and sniff?
Jack is 12 and he thinks he is still a puppy!!! He has some health issues but always a "feel good, happy" guy.

Sooo excited for you!


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

This is so exciting! If it's truly meant to be everything will work out. Keep us updated. By the way, your new avatar is darling.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Jul 29 2008, 12:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=612684


> I firmly the believe the pets we are meant to have somehow find us. I would definitely pursue it if I were you.
> 
> Keep us posted![/B]



Ditto, Paula. Perhaps Nala didn't work out because it _supposed_ to be Buttons. I say just go for it with an open mind. If it's supposed to be - EVERYONE wins....if it's not supposed to be and it doesn't work out it's because there was something else coming....all along. 

Go for it, girl, what do you have to lose, other than a loving little malt called...Buttons.

And, Marj - Tinker found me all the way from Arkansas - I agree with you completely, cause I surely wasn't even looking for him to start with!!!!!! If you want the "good life", go with what comes your way and embrace it.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope things work out for little Buttons to come live with you. Hannah is 6 now, & still a puppy to me. I'm glad I wasn't stuck on getting a puppy, she's been a blessing to us & proof that it's just as easy to love an adult as it is a puppy. Although Boo mostly stayed on the sofa for 3 days, they are great buddies now & I know both would be lost without the other. Buttons needs a good loving home, I think yours would be great.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Good luck and keep us posted. Its definitely worth a try. 

I agree with giving it more time than just a few hrs. Cooper did NOT like Gracie when I first brought her home. He wihdrew a little, stayed away from her...etc. And after about two weeks, they were the best of friends.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh Paula, I sincerely hope this works out! That would be wonderful! And I don't think 8 is old at all. Susie will be 8 next month, and she has just as much spunk as she's always had :walklikeanegyptian: . She definitely doesn't consider herself to be old! 

I pray if this is meant to be, it will work out for you. rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Have you heard from the lady yet? Frosty was still the same as a playful baby at 8. I didn't notice any aging effect until at least 12 1/2. I'd say 8 is the prime of life for a Malt.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I would also take this as a "sign." This baby pup needs a loving home and is also grieving the loss of her mom and dad, just as you and your family are grieving over Muffy. This would be such a lovely story if it all works out. You are all in my thoughts!!! 

I can't wait to hear updates on what happens next. I am routing for all of you that this will work out!


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

I am just checking in for an update. I hope that you have received a phone call by now. I am praying for you and Buttons and everyone involved. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Finger and toes crossed, Paula!! I hope everything works out for the best. :heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

what a great story! Paula, I hope this works out. I'll chime in with the rest; sounds like it was devine intervention to me.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!! I agree with everyone else that this is a 'sign'!! I sure hope that her and Matilda get along!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Yep. I have a good feeling about this, Paula. I sure hope you get that call.

8-years-old is YOUNG. Wow!! I'm getting excited for you arty:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I hope everything works out great! 


How exciting! :Happy_Dance:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

still no phone call :bysmilie:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Maybe call the groomer and see if she actually spoke to the gal? ... or only the answering machine? I've had messages "lost" on the machine . If she only got the machine it's possible they are away or as I said message was 'cut-off".


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*There are "no accidents" as far as I am concerned....this I firmly believe. Everything happens for a reason. So, yes, I agree with everyone else, go for it, girlfriend!!

My Ralphie is 7 years young and pleeeease do not ever say old in front of him, why, he thinks he is a puppy still!! Which is a HUGE difference from when we got him at 5 and he was lethargic.......

Good luck and keep us posted!! Oh, how I wish a female would fall into my lap like that...I want a female sooooo bad.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Call your groomer back and get that woman's phone number. Once she talks to you she'll know you're the perfect home. I have my fingers crossed!
Call her!
Keep us posted.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Paula be proactive and call the groomer it can't hurt!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's my "old dog" experience ....

Skipper was 8 yrs. old when he arrived on my doorstep. He was practically bald, had horrible teeth, terrible knees and had some marking issues. The dogs were all introduced in the yard and then came in the house. Skipper peed on Grace's blanket, Grace peed on Skipper's blanket, and we all lived happily ever after. Despite his age and apparent health issues, Skipper earned his CGC, he did agility (senior citizen style) and he did some freestyle dance classes. He walked in and pretty much said "I'm not the best looking or the healthiest dog in the world but I'll be the best friend you ever have." And he was. Skipper left us in December 2005, a week before he turned 14 years old. Six years was not enough but 100 years would not have been enough. I thank God for every day I had with him. 

MaryH


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I agree, call the groomer and bring that baby home if he is still available. Joe and I are currently looking for a rescue. We are taking our time to find the right one for our family and we are also thinking about fostering. We realize that most rescues will be "older" dogs. But even "older" dogs deserve a good home with lots of love! Call that groomer!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

no call :bysmilie: , but I am taking your advise, I WILL call the groomer tomorrow, the shop is closed right now. I thought maybe because of her father's death last week she probaly had the funeral and has been busy. I'll keep you posted


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How exciting! I hope it all works out. Jolie is 13 1/2 and we are just now seeing her really starting to slow down - still in great health, but sleeping more, etc. At 8 she was still blitzing around the house and even today she will play chase for a good long time before she poops out.


----------

